# Blauäugige Kamera



## Limnos (8. Juni 2011)

Ein Streifzug durch die blaue "Facette" meines Gartens.


----------



## robsig12 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blauäugige Kamera*

Schöne Aufnahmen. 

Du liebst blau/lila?


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blauäugige Kamera*

_Hallo

sieht es schön aus ! 

Hoffentlich warst Du nicht auch Blau ! _


----------



## Limnos (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Blauäugige Kamera*

Hi

@ Robert: 
Wenn ich eine bevorzugte Farbe habe, ist es grün. Aber das bieten mir ja fast alle Pflanzen. Blumen habe ich in vielen Farben, wobei gelb, blau und pink-violett  überwiegen.
@ Doris: 
Weder ich noch die Pflanzen standen unter Alkohol.
Sie stehen auch nicht in einem Beet zusammen, und sie haben auch nicht gleichzeitig geblüht. Die Aufnahmen sind von März bis jetzt entstanden.


----------

